# Foundation that helps fund cancer treatment for pets



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw an article about this organization in People Magazine, and wanted to share the info here. This group helps people pay for cancer treatment for their pets. 

The Riedel & Cody Fund | Knowledge Hope Funding For Animals With Cancer | Knowledge Hope Funding For Animals With Cancer


----------



## Ladyluck (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------

